# what can I put out to sweeten the deal? thanks



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I am new to most of this. Took my first ever deer this past gun season.what a frecking rush! Fully hooked and suddenly obsesed. I will be on stand for most of muzzle loader and just got a crossbow to hunt with the rest of the season.

My question is; I'm hunting private land and want to put out some food or deer attractant or both to help up my odds. Any sugestions on what to put out? I was thinking coor? And maybe some buck jam or accorn rage? Some kind of stinky stuff to help.? 

Thankyou to anyone who helps. Stay warm


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I would think something sweet like apples or molasses I have never done it but know guys that have.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Corn corn corn, use nothing else, trust me it works!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have used the "commercial type sticky stinky stuff" and yes it gets their attention but this time of year nothing beats corn. A lot of places that sell deer corn have marked down their 40/50 lb bags


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Corn it is. Just buy some feed corn and dump on the ground? Any molasas or anything? Thankyou for the reply. What it come in 100 lb bags, and how much do I dump out how often?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shelled corn is all you need. Spread it in a line, not a pile. If you pile it, only one deer at a time can feed. I spread a 10 to 12 strip and it allowed me to take my pick. Some sweet appled cut in quarters can add a little more attraction and will bring in some deer from a further distance.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Never had luck with Molasses in corn, just attracted *****. Early season I used my crab apples and they loved them, otherwise corn.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

joewallguy said:


> I am new to most of this. Took my first ever deer this past gun season.what a frecking rush! Fully hooked and suddenly obsesed. I will be on stand for most of muzzle loader and just got a crossbow to hunt with the rest of the season.
> 
> My question is; I'm hunting private land and want to put out some food or deer attractant or both to help up my odds. Any sugestions on what to put out? I was thinking coor? And maybe some buck jam or accorn rage? Some kind of stinky stuff to help.?
> 
> Thankyou to anyone who helps. Stay warm


I use three day harvest in my corn,and throw some in the air when I get to my hunting spot.this is a sweet smell that works to draw & mask your sent as well. when the corn is gone,they will eat anything the powder is on & dig hole's in the dirt. good luck !


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Its really to late to do the attractant thing.The attractant really doesnt have the time to do the work for you. Corn would be the only thing for you at this point in the game. When you do....you need to control your scent. DONT touch the corn. If you need to spread it around or what not...spread it with a stick or something "natural". This spot your gonna hunt...if its the spot your gonna hunt next year during bow season....pour some deer cane (liquid form) down and come next year you will most likely come back to your spot and find holes. The deer will dig the soil. Again...DONT touch anything.Clear the area with a tree limb...pour the liquid in the spot and let it go. I did this...the following year i found holes big enough that they held water in which the deer came into to get a drink. This is strictly from my experiances that ive learned and tried and read on. Good Luck to you and welcome to Deer Hunting and the addiction..lol


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

I would agree with the deer cane used it for the first time this year near one on my bait sites. Last year my dad put down corn, apples, and carrots with minimal success. I have had 2-3 decent bucks a TONS of does there this year. They only seem to feed at night though! Not sure if it has something to do with beeing near a state forest or not? But I do see much more action/digging around this area that has been "impregnated" with deer cane than my dads cam/feeder on the back end. It was a cool experiment this year he thought the stuff was b/s but I proved him wrong because they have walked past his food to get to mine all year....especially more in the late season they are much more regular on their feed times. just need one loner doe coming in a little early to fill the freezer


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks again for all the tips. I went out today to put out my corn. I got 100 lbs of feed corn and 50 lbs of a deer mix. Corn,soy bean, something else I forget what, and buck jam all mixed up. Smelled good. Sweet. Anyway the only standing corn around is just on the other property. God you should have seen the deer tracks in the snow leading across the two feilds my stand is over looking. I'm in between the bed room and the standing corn. I put out 2 gravity feeders I made out of pVC pipe and spread some around. I'm sure the deer will find it on there way threw. Now I just need one to be there during shooting light. Again thanks for the tips. With quite some time left in the season, I hope the corn helps


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, I went all out on the sent prevent when putting out the corn. Dressed outside the truck and sprayed down good. I was careful not to touch the corn or anything really. I was filling one of the feeders and looked up to see a huge kyote comming my way. When he saw me he froze and took off. Wish I had a gun with me cause I could have smoked um. Maybe another kind of fun to come on another day


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

corn has been working great for me but make sure you put it where you know deer are coming through to shorten the time they find it. I disagree with spreading in a line instead of a pile. This time of year I make a pile that way if we get snow they don't have to dig around in the frozen ground trying to find it. More than one deer will feed on it at once I have hundreds of trail cam photos to prove it. I hunted sat evening had 8 come in. 4 bucks 4 doe and 4 of them were on the pile at once the others were within 5 yards waiting their turn which were all able to be harvested. I shot a nice doe. I used my buck tag in October on a nice 10 pt


----------

